# Breakfast at Billy T's



## windrivermaiden (Aug 30, 2008)

I just love this one. I actually took the photo with my little cell phone camera. 4 color Gum Dichromate, 12 x 16 inches.


----------



## terri (Sep 1, 2008)

Your imagination is a beautiful thing, Crystal.   Who hasn't sat in a diner and seen this type of lineup?     I love your rendition of it!    :thumbup:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm facinated with the condiments at restaurants, they are so uniform from place to place. Yet used differently in each region. I have an on going restaurant/food series.


----------

